# Glass door runners



## delhook (Mar 4, 2008)

I've seen a few plans for building your own viv and it all looks pretty straightforward. But I haven't been able to find anywhere to buy the top and bottom runners for the glass doors. Anyone know where I can find them?

Del


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

I couldn't find them in B&q or homebase etc. although I have been told that they sell them. They have some on ebay, although they seem expensive, in the end I got mine from a local glazier, so i would say try phoning around your local glaziers. Hope that helps.


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

we got ours from a B&Q depot i dont think they;re proper glass runners more just upvc channels, the only problem was the size of the channels being 7mm so i needed 6mm glass which im guessing is more expensive than 4-3 mm. It was about £5 for 2meters

hope this helps


----------



## RichNick (Apr 1, 2008)

heres some pics of it


----------



## delhook (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks for the responses. It looks like I'll be buying some from Lotus Nut - he's doing them for a great price - vents as well.

Del


----------



## withoutabix (Mar 12, 2008)

ye get them from lotus-nut got mine from him and i have no complaints what soever was a pleasure to deal with


----------



## LauraMartin (Apr 15, 2008)

a reptile website called pollywog do them for a few quid.


----------



## Tony Turbo (Oct 19, 2006)

Sorry, who is Lotus Nut, a member on here? I'm after a few bits


----------



## Lotus Nut (Jan 7, 2008)

It is i............, pm me with what you require and will get back to you, it may take a day or so as i have been away for a week and have loads of emails and messages to get through.

thx


----------

